# Egyptian Column



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's a column I made for my Egyptian tomb room.








It's made from a heavy cardboard tube used for a carpet. I covered it with Great Stuff. When the first layer dried I sanded it with a belt sander, then filled in some of the holes with more Great Stuff, this time patting it down so it didn't expand. This gave me some patchy surfaces. I sanded with a belt sander again. The softer, expanded foam sanded faster. The foam that I didn't allow to expend was harder and didn't sand as quickly. This created a rough surface in places that helped it to look like stone. I then used a Dremel to carve the hieroglyphics. Added some paint. It was a simple process, but took time and patience. I really let the foam dry between applications. If a make another I will be using larger cardboard tube (the kind used for cement).


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow! That looks great! That will be perfect for your "tomb room"! Great Work!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice job! Looks really cool.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Job! Look's like you had it shipped direct from egypt.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks great..nice stone look
now what do your hieroglyphics say?


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool... this is the first year I am doing a tomb room, thanks for the ideas... any more ideas? Don't be shy!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Lilly said:


> looks great..nice stone look
> now what do your hieroglyphics say?


The hieroglyphics are the names of my wife, two girls and me (although I sometimes switched letters around because I didn't want to use too many repeating symbols). There are websites that will convert your name into hieroglyphics. They aren't entirely acurate, but they are fun. Here's the two I found:
http://www.upennmuseum.com/hieroglyphsreal.cgi
http://www.touregypt.net/ename/


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

tonguesandwich said:


> Cool... this is the first year I am doing a tomb room, thanks for the ideas... any more ideas? Don't be shy!


I plan on making an Anubis statue (the lying jackal form). I also have some old pottery, a wooden cat statue that I painted black, snakes, these big ass lady bugs that I painted to look like scarab beetles, and of course, mummies. I also have a bucky corpse that will look like a deceased tomb raider.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Cant wait to see it all together.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Indy: Snakes! I hate snakes! 

The column looks great! Nice work!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks for link HZ..
just for fun
Had to do this in sections then piece it together ..and it came out in black and white for some reason
my name lilly in hiero's 








pretty cool..


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

OK...be honest. How many people have used those links to write swear words in hieroglyphics?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice column HZ. Good work


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

okay TRES COOL!! Very unique. Great job.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

> OK...be honest. How many people have used those links to write swear words in hieroglyphics?


Durn..I didnt think of that HZ...lol


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice work there HZ!!!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

HZ those are awesome. Love the detail work on them. Can't wait to see more pics of them in your display.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

looks good vic--you should see his walls for that room ----sweet


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

halloween zombie
I like your idea of painting ladybugs to look like scarubs! Ive been keeping my eyes out for brass lamps, and using the bases for 'golden urns' along with those big round tacky brass plates.( that was all the rage to hang in your living room in the 70's.)
Also I put a few '$' money signs in my hyroglifics... Its just my way of subliminal messageing. lol give me money!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome! I have several friends who would LOVE something like that in their houses...LOL!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

ubzest said:


> halloween zombie
> I like your idea of painting ladybugs to look like scarubs! Ive been keeping my eyes out for brass lamps, and using the bases for 'golden urns' along with those big round tacky brass plates.( that was all the rage to hang in your living room in the 70's.)
> Also I put a few '$' money signs in my hyroglifics... Its just my way of subliminal messageing. lol give me money!


Those are really good ideas. I especially like the brass lamp urns. I'm going to have to keep an eye out for a few lamps now.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awsome awsome awsome!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't forget you can make urns by using coffee peculators and cut off the nozzle.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the room it's in


----------



## Spid3r3lla (Jul 3, 2008)

Very cool idea, can't wait to see it in your display.


----------

